# Mountain Lion in Ohio?



## Mr. A

Wouldn't have believed it if I didn't get this pic. ODNR told the land owner it was just passing through and wouldn't stay..... Uh huh...









Cool to see, but would hate to run into one while fishing, or camping, especially when you wouldn't be expecting it....


----------



## Misdirection

My friend works for Norfolk Southern and saw a mountain lion up by Toledo a few weeks ago. Just passing thru as well I guess... Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## chatterbox

I hope none pass through my place! They can just go around! HA! HA! HA!


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

picture taken where?


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Oh lord.....no more alone trips


----------



## TheShoreman

With all the deer here and no apex predators I'm suprised we don't see them more.


----------



## Mr. A

Stars-n-Stripers said:


> picture taken where?


Southeastern Ohio is all I know....


----------



## Snakecharmer

Hopefully not a fake photo, remember this one.....


----------



## icebucketjohn

Nice to have confirmation they're back in Ohio from nearly being extinct. Hope they thrive and are not simply passing thru our state.


----------



## ostbucks98

Got this strange pic a while back. Kind of has the luscular features of a lion.












Did have this bobcat cruise thru.


----------



## Mr. A

The thing that killed me was that a couple of people still swear it is a bobcat! I completely understand that bobcats, while not an everyday sight, are much more "common," but seriously, a bobcat?

Lastly, I am trusting that this photo wasn't photoshopped, and honestly don't believe it was. However, I don't know if it is and would not have any reason to think it is...


----------



## TheShoreman

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh lord.....no more alone trips


You say no more alone trips... I say a good reason to buy a Ruger Alaskian!


----------



## Northern1

No spots and it has a tail. Not a bobcat...looks more like a female lion than it does a bobcat lol. It's a mountain lion no doubt


----------



## Saugeye Tom

TheShoreman said:


> You say no more alone trips... I say a good reason to buy a Ruger Alaskian!


Hopefully my glock 40 will be enough!!


----------



## Evinrude58

Wouldn't surprise me that there are several mountain lions in Ohio. Read an article a few years ago talking about how bobcats were making a comeback after supposedly being eradicated from Ohio in the 30's. According to the article they were first sighted again in the early 90's. Lived in Seville in 1969 when one of our horses kicked and killed one in our pasture and my Dad seen one after that one was killed yet according to the experts there were none in Ohio at the time. Cats are solitary and usually nocturnal so lack of sightings doesn't surprise me.


----------



## mkalink

This is an old pic from this summer. I believe the DNR said it was a pet that got away.


----------



## lawrence p

Everyone freaks out at mtn lions I shot one in montana and the guid said the only time to fear them is if they have baby's. He said other than that they would rather not piss with you. You don't need a big round to kill them 22mag will do them in they don't take lead well lol. I hope they repopulate in ohio I am one for hunting them it's a blast and not as easy as one would think.


----------



## laynhardwood

Bobcats on trail cam near coshocton














have not personally seen them yet.


----------



## buckeyebowman

My BIL finally caught a bobcat on his game cam about 8-9 miles north of Marietta. No mountain lions or feral hogs yet! It's an amazing contrast between the folks who are hoping for a return of the mountain lion and those who are screaming about coyotes! The latter maintain that 'yotes are wiping out the deer herd! They might pick off the occasional fawn. Pumas are equipped to take out the biggest whitetail! I'm hoping it's a lost pet and they stay out West!


----------



## Northern1

My buddy caught a bobcat on his cam over Thanksgiving on their property in Germantown. It looks like big cats are beginning to put down some roots here in the Buckeye state.

About 10 years ago I was walking through a local woods and saw a BIG cat chasing a deer about 50 yards from me. I talked myself out of it being either a bobcat or a mountain lion. Pictures like this confirm my suspicions.


----------



## Ruminator

X2 what buckeyebowman said. We don't need large cats back in Ohio.


----------



## c. j. stone

laynhardwood said:


> Bobcats on trail cam near coshocton
> View attachment 198408
> View attachment 198410
> have not personally seen them yet.


During deer season while in Harrison Cty I heard a warden on the radio say there have been 36 confirmed sightings and/or road kills found of Bobcats in 2015 in Coshocton Cty alone! Thirty six!! Said they migrated fron WVa and Penn. Also that there could be a hunting season on them in next ten years.


----------



## beaver

Mark my word, we will have a bobcat season in 2017. We routinely catch and release them in traps here. It's to the point where it isn't even a big deal anymore.


----------



## 9Left

Looks photo shopped to me Mr .A ... Not tryin to rustle feathers but you can clearly still see the log.... Right thru the animals front feet .


----------



## supercanoe

I saw 2 Bobcats in Muskingum County this fall. Both were less than 30 yards from me.


----------



## kparrott154

I have 2 trail camera pictures of bobcats in Perry county. I saw one Friday of gun season.


----------



## Slatebar

beaver said:


> Mark my word, we will have a bobcat season in 2017. We routinely catch and release them in traps here. It's to the point where it isn't even a big deal anymore.


Believe me, I can get interesting trying to release one from a trap by yourself... We had one down in Logan County Wv. come in the mines one night and came always up on the working section .(Probably a mile or more underground) That cat walked around within a few feet of us and acted like he didn't see us.


----------



## maynard

I have several friends who trap here in Noble County. I've seen 3 trapped/released personally and dozens on trail cameras. We come
across them while drivin several
Times a month. 
As for mountain lions, there have been numerous sightings around
Here. There was even one caught on trail camera by a Guernsey deputy 3 yrs. Ago up by Salt Fork. Of course, DNR said it was a released pet. Also have a neighbor who claims to have a pair livin on his property. I believe him since he showed me pics of pawprints bigger than both my fists. Also, he's caught them on trail camera several times, as has his neighbors. I don't think they're passin through...


----------



## backlashed

TheShoreman said:


> You say no more alone trips... I say a good reason to buy a Ruger Alaskian!


Dang, we don't need to shoot everything. Id like to see on on this side of the Miss befor I die.


----------



## TheShoreman

backlashed said:


> Dang, we don't need to shoot everything. Id like to see on on this side of the Miss befor I die.


Wasn't even trolling and caught a fish!


----------



## beaver

There are plenty on this side of the Mississippi. They're in zoos all across the eastern U.S.


----------



## bdawg

I think the "Just passing through" statement is just the stock DOW answer they say to keep the fearmongers from running out to the woods to try and shoot the few that are here. It's obvious that they are here in limited numbers. As long as the deer population is good, they will stay. The state won't admit to a resident population unless you show them pics of a momma with kittens. 

Bobcats have been here for a long time. They are probably all over the state by now. They do need to open up trapping for bobcats. There's a good population in SE Ohio and it's not like they are rare in other states, so they're not endangered. I sure wouldn't want to be the one trying to remove a live one from a trap just because it's illegal to keep it. They should also allow us to shoot them, foxes, and hawks on sight like coyotes. The current rabbit population is terrible.


----------



## TheShoreman

bdawg said:


> I think the "Just passing through" statement is just the stock DOW answer they say to keep the fearmongers from running out to the woods to try and shoot the few that are here. It's obvious that they are here in limited numbers. As long as the deer population is good, they will stay. The state won't admit to a resident population unless you show them pics of a momma with kittens.
> 
> Bobcats have been here for a long time. They are probably all over the state by now. They do need to open up trapping for bobcats. There's a good population in SE Ohio and it's not like they are rare in other states, so they're not endangered. I sure wouldn't want to be the one trying to remove a live one from a trap just because it's illegal to keep it. They should also allow us to shoot them, foxes, and hawks on sight like coyotes. The current rabbit population is terrible.


"The rabbit population is terrible" but... " they should also allow us to shoot them, foxes, and Hawks on sight like coyotes." Pretty sure that might make your rabbit problem worse. Please sir grow another tooth, stop and think.


----------



## streamstalker

TheShoreman said:


> "The rabbit population is terrible" but... " they should also allow us to shoot them, foxes, and Hawks on sight like coyotes." Pretty sure that might make your rabbit problem worse. Please sir grow another tooth, stop and think.


Pretty sure that by "terrible" he means not many to shoot...now that's a "problem"!

When I was a kid, we didn't have a healthy predator population like we do now. We did have a lot of tasty rabbits, though!


----------



## TheShoreman

streamstalker said:


> Pretty sure that by "terrible" he means not many to shoot...now that's a "problem"!
> 
> When I was a kid, we didn't have a healthy predator population like we do now. We did have a lot of tasty rabbits, though!


You want rabbits South Madison into Ashtabula to North Trumble County is infested!


----------



## wildlife53

I agree with 9Left. You can Google that picture and see it was used in other places.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

Seriously? Shoot hawks? Please.


----------



## spikeg79

I'm glad the local family of Hawks has taken care of my Rabbit issues , now if only they would do better with the squirrels...


----------



## bobk

[QUsOTE="beaver, post: 2106279, member: 24775"]Mark my word, we will have a bobcat season in 2017. We routinely catch and release them in traps here. It's to the point where it isn't even a big deal anymore.[/QUOTE]
Where are you getting the cats? I've never seen one at my place.


----------



## beaver

I'll send you a message Bob.


----------



## NCbassattack

Officially, Ohio Wildlife says there's no pumas there. But it appears they may be wrong, lol.
They are reported here too, from time to time, but again, "officially" extinct in NC.
The last remnant population of pumas east of the Mississippi are the 120 or so in Florida (Florida panther).
Was reading something the other night where they were telling how this race was down to around 25 in the wild in the 70's and was inbreeding, causing all kinds of health issues. They imported 8 female Texas pumas, which were nearly identical to the Florida cats, and the health issues are gone now and the population has rebounded. Pumas are very secretive animals, and can live near humans undetected. A game warden saw a female with two half grown cubs in our Pisgah National Forest near Asheville in 1988, so I believe they're still around in spots.


----------



## All Eyes

Maybe the ODNR has released mountain lions to help control the coyote population.


----------



## NCbassattack

Something over the years down east in the Bladenboro area shows up and kills pets, even large pit bulls. Some say it's a puma. Google "Beast of Bolivia, NC.


----------



## Drm50

I have never seen Cougar, or even tracks. In the last 10 yrs I have seen four live Bobcats. In Monroe Cnty 
and southern Belmont Cnty. 3 in the day time, one at night. Also one was killed on St. Rt. 148, about 3 mi.
west of Powhatan, Ohio. I have seen plenty of tracks, and a lot of guys get them on their trail cams.


----------



## fastwater

Buddy from Hocking Co. sent a trailcam pics. of a bobcat at his feeder last summer.
No reports of lions or tigers...but I do have a report on a bear.
Brother and nephew saw one here on the property a week before deer youth shotgun season. And about 7-8 miles from here another fella I know has filmed bears on his security cameras including a sow with a cub.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye

Doubt highly that I can post video on here from phone but my buddy during gun week had a bobcat under him for quite a while over around Bremen.He posted video on Facebook.Pretty neat to watch.


----------



## stanimals2

there was a black bear killed this fall a couple miles from my house around Hornsmill Ohio (central Ohio) and another one sited several times on trail cam verified by ODNR a mile from my house !


----------



## laynhardwood

stanimals2 said:


> there was a black bear killed this fall a couple miles from my house around Hornsmill Ohio (central Ohio) and another one sited several times on trail cam verified by ODNR a mile from my house !


Wow that's a whole new ball game there now


----------



## stanimals2

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Doubt highly that I can post video on here from phone but my buddy during gun week had a bobcat under him for quite a while over around Bremen.He posted video on Facebook.Pretty neat to watch.


I grew up around Bremen and years ago (back in the 70,s) we heard bobcats scream several times while out **** hunting different areas around there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

All Eyes said:


> Maybe the ODNR has released mountain lions to help control the coyote population.


They air dropped em like the beavers and yotes


----------



## laynhardwood

The Beavers have made a surprise comeback on the vermilion river. I have been seeing them quite often lately.


----------



## streamstalker

laynhardwood said:


> The Beavers have made a surprise comeback on the vermilion river. I have been seeing them quite often lately.


A beaver encounter worries me more than one with bobcat or coyote. Those guys are going to leave you alone if you leave them alone. Unfortunately, our hobby often puts us right on beaver homes and their young. I've had more than one beaver circle and give me the stink eye before slapping and diving. Beaver lodges, in particular, are great fish structure. When I was wading or tubing, it really creeped me out. I feel safer in my yak, but there was a story a couple years ago of a beaver attacking someone in a yak. The livery guide had to beat it off the victim with his paddle. Then there was that video of the guy in russia who was filming a beaver when it bit and killed him. A couple of years ago a buddy and I heard a throaty growl in the brush next to the bank we were floating down. It had to be a bobcat.


----------



## Roscoe

I guess the Mt.Lion is quite popular. But until I see a dead one it's pretty far out.


Roscoe


----------



## creekcrawler

I'll second the beaver! I got too close to a lodge and had one chasing my yak around! First time I ever saw one act aggresively. I actually had to paddle away from it. Later I heard the young pups in the lodge.


----------



## beaver

streamstalker said:


> A beaver encounter worries me more than one with bobcat or coyote. Those guys are going to leave you alone if you leave them alone. Unfortunately, our hobby often puts us right on beaver homes and their young. I've had more than one beaver circle and give me the stink eye before slapping and diving. Beaver lodges, in particular, are great fish structure. When I was wading or tubing, it really creeped me out. I feel safer in my yak, but there was a story a couple years ago of a beaver attacking someone in a yak. The livery guide had to beat it off the victim with his paddle. Then there was that video of the guy in russia who was filming a beaver when it bit and killed him. A couple of years ago a buddy and I heard a throaty growl in the brush next to the bank we were floating down. It had to be a bobcat.




























































We ain't scared of no stinking beavers! Haha


----------



## streamstalker

beaver said:


> We ain't scared of no stinking beavers! Haha


Oh, I've seen a few that might scare you off...scare most men off anyway.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

I thought they were bigger. 

Dayum! Those are quite large.


----------



## Mr. A

Judging from the amount and length of hair on those beavers they appear to be quite old.....or at least behind the times......


----------



## reo

Ahhhh, A wild Mountain Lion in Ohio thread. Only thing better is a good squatch thread...


----------



## Flowie

They have resurfaced in Michigan and Indiana. Whats so crazy about one in Ohio?
Indiana had its first Black Bear in around 90 yrs recently as well.


----------



## Lewis

It's not that far fetched...
http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/nation/2004-11-30-mountain-lions_x.htm


----------



## butchers.

hey,,if the lion is hungry and looking for something to eat,,let it do it's thing,,as long as it's not going to eat me or my dogs. we are getting more bob tailed cats here where i live and people don't believe that.people are worried about mountain lions,,what about the gray wolf, it's supposed to be extinct,yeh right. nobody is talking about them. It is my belief that we have created the perfect habitat for a lot of these critters. Run down neighborhoods, feral cats,all kinds of food for them. So,,,,what might be lurking some where waiting to get one you?


----------



## reo

butchers. said:


> So,,,,what might be lurking some where waiting to get one you?


----------



## laynhardwood

Do you mean grey wolves extinct in Ohio? Michigan has plenty of grey wolves to go around.


----------



## kayak1979

If I were to be hunting in Ohio and while out in the woods came upon a mountain lion or black bear is it legal for me to shoot it if I am being threatened by the creature?


----------



## NCbassattack

Yes, I am sure that would be the case. Saw a bobcat yesterday morning cross the road ahead of me near my house around 04:45. That makes around four I've seen since we moved to Davidson County four years ago.
Seen bears and gators, coyotes, foxes, rattlesnakes, and wild hogs, but no pumas, although reports come in sometimes. And we got over 110 red wolves in the Alligator River Refuge.
It wouldn't shock me if one turned up in the mountains or coastal swamps. Down east, the people in our swamps are forever reporting big black cats, like black leopards. Pumas aren't black.


----------



## fastwater

kayak1979 said:


> If I were to be hunting in Ohio and while out in the woods came upon a mountain lion or black bear is it legal for me to shoot it if I am being threatened by the creature?


Yep! But you better be able to prove you were being threatened. 
Like teeth marks in your backside proof.


----------



## stanimals2

Yea a lady tried that several years back in southern Ohio, said the black bear was attacking her and her son. only problem was the animal was shot in the back. lets just say things in court didn't end well for her.


----------



## butchers.

laynhardwood said:


> Do you mean grey wolves extinct in Ohio? Michigan has plenty of grey wolves to go around.


I'm sorry. I mean't eastern gray wolf.


----------



## bubbster

In 1978 / 79 while driving a mail rte. Between Columbus and Cleveland, Ohio. I saw a mountain lion bounding along the woods, near the 161 mile marker on the West side of the highway. No mistaking what it was with a four foot tail waving behind it! Oh, by the way, it was daylight. I still check that field every time I pass it...... More often are sightings of bobcats in Monroe county. I know several folks who have had sightings. And a DNR person said we will have a season soon. So do not be a skeptic. The first time I seen an otter in the stream in Monroe cty. I thought I'd imagined it, but they are there in good numbers!


----------



## bubbster

Oh, bye the way that was Rte. 71.


----------



## Atwood

There are plenty of bobcat in ohio. My wife seen a mountain lion in our back yard last summer. The neighbors spotted it too and another neighbor got a picture on his trail cam.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Atwood said:


> There are plenty of bobcat in ohio. My wife seen a mountain lion in our back yard last summer. The neighbors spotted it too and another neighbor got a picture on his trail cam.


Think you could get us the pic?


----------



## 21938

Snakecharmer,

Pretty sure I had that same Elephant in Medina County at 20 yds. facing away from me. Then it started to turn, I thought oh boy, here we go! When it got around enough for a good shot... bummer, no tusks!


----------



## Snakecharmer

RR Pirate said:


> Snakecharmer,
> 
> Pretty sure I had that same Elephant in Medina County at 20 yds. facing away from me. Then it started to turn, I thought oh boy, here we go! When it got around enough for a good shot... bummer, no tusks!


 That sucks....However if you go to the Beachwood Marriott you have a good chance of seeing a cougar or two.


----------



## laynhardwood

RR Pirate said:


> Snakecharmer,
> 
> Pretty sure I had that same Elephant in Medina County at 20 yds. facing away from me. Then it started to turn, I thought oh boy, here we go! When it got around enough for a good shot... bummer, no tusks!


Just go to the Avon commons you will see some Cougars


----------



## butchers.

how common are ditch tigers in ohio? we got a bunch of them here in ind. need a season badly, but the right people are not convinced.


----------



## beaver

I thought it was open season on ditch tigers?


----------



## butchers.

no, not really, but i don't think people look at it like this.


----------



## Spike Dog

Ok, I gotta ask...
What is a "ditch tiger"???


----------



## Yakphisher

laynhardwood said:


> Just go to the Avon commons you will see some Cougars


Yea there is a lot of them! LOL


----------



## flyman01

Spike Dog said:


> Ok, I gotta ask...
> What is a "ditch tiger"???



LOL, I believe it is a feral or stray cat.


----------



## Yakphisher

I have a pet miniture black panther in the home.....a badazzed Bombay cat whom will attack you if you are not watching! LOL


----------



## butchers.

you see them every day. they are fierce,mean, nasty, and if they get a hold of you, it is a struggle to get away. They do not like people at all, they are the,,,,,,,,feral cat. I believe that is why you are seeing coyotes, mountain lions, whompos cats, and other beasts showing up populated areas,,,the stray cats, rats, etc. Easy meals for these guys.


----------



## streamstalker

I saw an Eagle the other day, and I live less than a mile north of OSU. There are lots of feral cats around here...maybe not for long.


----------



## bubbster

If you wanna. See an eagle in Ohio watch the skies near Rte. 21 just south of Clinton rd. There is a nest on the east side by the bridges over the rr tracks. There are two nests visible north of Rte 2 just west of Rte 6. Eagles are also frequenting the west side of a small lake on Rte 30 north side just west of cry Rd 175 between Wooster and Mansfield. Often there will be more than one. The comeback to Ohio of the eagles is a true miracle. Being a truck driver I have seen quite a few.


----------



## laynhardwood

I see lots of them in Erie and Lorain counties young and mature. Last year I watched one flying over Oberlin reservoir that had a cat in its talons dragging a trail of intestines. It was a sight to see.


----------

